# Foundry Costa Rican



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

I had the pleasure of trying Foundrys upcoming Costa Rican beans

Put them in the grinder today.

As a long black - nice clean taste, a touch of acidity but not overly acidic (more gentle than citric acidity). Very clean for a natural. Dark fruit flavours that I'm struggling to nail down further than that for now - theres a hint of Morello cherries.

Tried a sip of Mrs WDs flat white. The flavours are still there. The coffee is not overpowered by the milk. Its a milk drink that I could enjoy

As espresso - love it ! Morello cherries definitely show themselves, cocoa, creamy mouthfeel - its black forest gateau in a cup. Coffee flavour lingers in the mouth long after the cup is empty

One I'll be buying when its available


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yep had this also ( espresso predominantly ) For me Pineapple and juicy - i think jeebsy said melted solero as milk drink ... Cupped it with 4 other Costa Ricans yesterday at a roasters. Came over clean but more like a African Natural on the cupping table ...

Won out versus four others head and shoulders


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Not found the pineapple yet

Damn tasty though


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Interesting. I get pineapple in bucket loads whereas Callum also mentioned morello cherries today. This one has definitely exceeded my expectations, why we're already pretty high from the sample.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Interesting. I get pineapple in bucket loads whereas Callum also mentioned morello cherries today. This one has definitely exceeded my expectations, why we're already pretty high from the sample.


Ive had more than my fair share of coffee today - really nice bean. Will try for pineapple tomorrow


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

This bean is now available in the webshop folks. Hope you enjoy https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/finca-san-francisco-natural-costa-rica


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> This bean is now available in the webshop folks. Hope you enjoy https://foundrycoffeeroasters.com/collections/coffee-beans/products/finca-san-francisco-natural-costa-rica


Just the sort of bean I've been looking for. Order inbound


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

A superb coffee!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

[MENTION][/MENTION]Outstandingly versatile as pour over, espresso or through milk. If you like Rokko Mountain - you'll love this. Thick creamy mouthfeel, fragrant - reminded me of a strawberry mivi.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

First brew with this one - a 20min steep. Aromas and tastes of sweet pinapple and whisky funk. Funkwise it seems closer to an Ethiopian natural. The whisky is quite distinct. Looking forward to the rest of the bag. Another cracker from Foundry!


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Might order a bag of this for my return from Rome


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I also have to thank Foundry for sending me a bag. Was much appreciated and enjoyed


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Based on this thread, I ordered a bag of this, which arrived today and I'm looking forward to diving in when it has rested.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> Based on this thread, I ordered a bag of this, which arrived today and I'm looking forward to diving in when it has rested.


Mine also arrived today. Love the super flat delivery technology.

Can't wait to dive into these tomorrow.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Do foundry still have a discount code for us?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Lefteye said:


> Do foundry still have a discount code for us?


Yes - if you PM Lee.


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

Cool,done so thanks!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

A pleasure&#8230;&#8230;


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Super yummy first brew this morning. Very distinctive and enjoyable flavour but I wouldn't have been able to coin any terrible informative descriptors. A yummy coffee nevertheless.

Damn I forgot about the discount code!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Made an absolutely delicious 48hour cold brew of this. Clean and very distinctive (and yummy) pineapple and whiskey. Really really fantastic.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Wonderful...


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Just ordered some of these, how long are people resting them for please?

what recipes are you all using, following foundry advice?



> 17.5g dose in a 18g VST basket. Yield is 36g in around 28 seconds on the flat burrs


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Phobic said:


> Just ordered some of these, how long are people resting them for please?
> 
> what recipes are you all using, following foundry advice?


18g in a VST 18g basket, 36g out, in around 40" pulled on my L1.

Matt


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

They come on song after about a week, before that you get a lot of the whisky, and not much of the pineapple.

I'm actually doing 20g in a 22g VST into 60g, but then this is with an EK / Vesuvius.

Bloody lovely though


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

great thanks both


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

I rested them about a week before brewed and bang on 10 days for espresso. Which is pretty much my method for any bean.

I found the Foundry aeropress method lovely. Espresso wise I'm around 1:2. (18-36 18VST in 35ish).

Wonderful coffee.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

yep .... 1:2 for me

had a spro made by Callum and there was loads more of the booziness in his cup compared to mine.

both on an L1 with around 1:2 - the only differences were EK vs Mythos and method / skill from Callum


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

My beans are improving each day and just seem to be coming into their own. They were roasted on the 20th August so now about 12 days old. I have discovered that they suit me best at a ratio of 18 into 32g in about 40 seconds.

Pineapple wouldn't be a descriptor I'd have chosen but equally wouldn't argue against it. Definitely get the cherry and booze and with a sweet finish.

I have made piccolo for my teenage daughter and she's in love with it. Definitely has a confectionary leaning.

I will buy some more of this gear for sure.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I've had this both as espresso and Sowden. I think pineapple is an excellent description perhaps even better would be to qualify that as fresh pineapple as opposed to the syrupy sweetness which is canned pineapple. When my current kilo of Caravan LSOL runs out, I'm buying a kilo of this bean. I don't normally buy Central American beans so I think that in itself says something.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I'll see if I can hold off for 10 days, but might try a sneaky shot after a week


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Phobic said:


> I'll see if I can hold off for 10 days, but might try a sneaky shot after a week


I'm usually in after 5 days


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Started on these again today. First shot was all milk chocolate. Tightened up the grind a touch and got the pineapple juiciness

Will play about again tomorrow


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

duplicate post


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

These just landed, 5 days after roasting.

18g > 37g in 31s is a pretty good even round shot, not bad for my 3rd pull.

but I think I might actually up the acid because 18g > 36g in 34s is almost just like drinking hot sharp pineapple juice, just amazing.

need to play about a bit more later, suspect the rounder shot will work better with milk.

is anyone drinking as an espresso?


----------



## UbiquitousPhoton (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm drinking it as espresso. I found similar problems when my grind was too course - I was missing the whisky element, so the pineapple became completely overbalanced. I tightened it up a touch and this went away.

YMMV of course. I find this best in a longer shot.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks, missing the whiskey so far but only 3 shots into a kg so lots more tweaking to do.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've hit the whiskey in spades by grinding a little finer - if anything I want to dial that back a tiny little bit to bring back more pineapple.

So impressed with this bean, can't wait to try it as a cappuccino.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a question about the formula for making espresso from Finca San Francisco (Costa Rica) which Foundry puts on its website:

In espresso: 17.5g dose in a 18g VST basket. Yield is 36g in around 28 seconds on the flat burrs.

I don't know if this is meant for a lever machine such as the Londinium, which Foundry retails, or a pump machine. I guess the latter, as pre-infusion is not mentioned. If it were included, would the idea be to have say 10 seconds pre-infusion followed by 28 seconds timed from the first drips after the pull? That's how I time my shots, anyway; but I know others include the pre-infusion.

Matt


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

We tend to put recipes for pump machines on the website as a place for people to get started. Maybe we should include a lever one too and label them accordingly. With the lever, we start the timer when the lever is pulled down and then we would typically have 5 seconds or so in the fully down position (i.e preinfusion) before letting the lever up. Chances are that this recipe came from using the Brewtus but I can't actually remember - so probably worth mentioning machine in future! We're serving this coffee using lever machines at a local event this weekend, I'll add the recipe we end up using there.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Currently drinking a lovely long steep CCD of these beans. 1.8 of Feldgrind, 18g beans, 300g water. Water in first just off boil then grinds on top then wait for 40 minutes with the addition of a tea cosy to keep the coffee warm.

Still very clean in the cup, loses the whiskey notes but the sweet cherry shines through. Not really feeling the pineapple love though.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

i don't really know anything about ccd, for me in espresso, aeropress and french press the whiskey is dominant with pineapple secondary. it's been a few days since i drank some but don't really remember any cherry notes.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> We're serving this coffee using lever machines at a local event this weekend, I'll add the recipe we end up using there.


I'm resting my latest delivery of Finca San Francisco for a few days more. Meanwhile, if you kept a note of the lever recipe you developed at the weekend, please remember to add it to the site.

Best wishes,

Matt


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

mathof said:


> I'm resting my latest delivery of Finca San Francisco for a few days more. Meanwhile, if you kept a note of the lever recipe you developed at the weekend, please remember to add it to the site.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Matt


I'm enjoying it at 1:2 on the L1 in around 35s


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

fluffles said:


> I'm enjoying it at 1:2 on the L1 in around 35s


Same here ..... 1:2 and 30s including 5 sec pre infusion on the L1


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Sooo many choices with this. 14 days since roast

22g vst on the L1 (tanked)

Tight grind that give 22sec pre without any drips

Then 21 in 42 out in *80sec*

yes this was a mistake I made but it came out so very sweet and that could well have been the pineapple acidity that folks speak of. I would have struggled to name it but yep I get it now.

This espresso I could drink all day


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

mathof said:


> I'm resting my latest delivery of Finca San Francisco for a few days more. Meanwhile, if you kept a note of the lever recipe you developed at the weekend, please remember to add it to the site.
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Matt


Yes, thanks for the reminder. We ended up using a Robur E and L1 at the local farmers market. We used 15g dose into 32g with a 5 second pre-infusion. Total shot time was around 30 seconds.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Phobic said:


> i don't really know anything about ccd, for me in espresso, aeropress and french press the whiskey is dominant with pineapple secondary. it's been a few days since i drank some but don't really remember any cherry notes.


It's very interesting this. Callum gets morello cherries, I've never tasted that but regularly get the pineapple. People seem to get one or the other but not both.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Now that all you lovely people have also got your hands on the much anticipated Rocko mountain (thanks to @foundrycoffeeroasters.com for such excellent service as usual) would you care to share your espresso ratios to hit the pineapple/whisky notes and strawberry sweetness?

I don't know if it is just my impatience starting on these beans 2 days post roast but having set dose at 18g and trying 30, 34, 36, 38, 40 and 45 out in 27-34 sec I have had overwhelming tartness, and with the higher yields leaving a bit of an empty verging on bitter aftertaste. At the momment it's all lime for me







( Temp at 93 now although up at 96 was way too bitter. Now at day 4 post perhaps little improvement but they are defeating me..

Can it be due to unrested beans (impatient me)? What would your next step be to dialing in assuming it's just a grind/yield matter. I was considering lowering dose to 16g as there is definitely a punch at 18g and tightening grind as I feel although the numbers and extraction 'look' good I'm probably underextracting. As a flat white however I'm getting after-eight


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Id let it rest few more days tbh


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Yes defiantly let it rest, starts to get good from 5 days, though I also had some at 14 and it was fantastic.

18g > 38g in 56s is all whiskey for me with a background of pineapple, grinder coarser for more pineapple.


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

Phobic said:


> Yes defiantly let it rest, starts to get good from 5 days, though I also had some at 14 and it was fantastic.
> 
> 18g > 38g in 56s is all whiskey for me with a background of pineapple, grinder coarser for more pineapple.


Thank you both! Might stick it through the syphon while I wait a whole 5 days .

Stretching it out to 56 sec for 38g yield? Or was that with PI. Guess being a lighter roast overextracting would be a hard task so should give it a shot. Lucky I ordered a kg.

Will report back in a few days.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

no pre-infusion for me, I think there was a lever recipe a few pages back though


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I have some Finca SF that is now six days post roast. It doesn't extract very well yet for expresso, but I tried some today in the Chemex with fantastic results. Complex, rich, smooth, sweet.

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mathof said:


> I have some Finca SF that is now six days post roast. It doesn't extract very well yet for expresso, but I tried some today in the Chemex with fantastic results. Complex, rich, smooth, sweet.
> 
> Matt


Quantify please ... Didn't find it particularly hard to use for espresso . What recipe you using ...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agree with boots, what recipe are you using, I found this quite forgiving as espresso


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

Me too, I used it for espresso after 3 days post roast and it was one of the most delicious shots I've ever had


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Quantify please ... Didn't find it particularly hard to use for espresso . What recipe you using ...


This is my third lot and my experience has been that it doesn't reach full potential until about 10 days post-roast. ymmv

The recipe I've been using is 14.5g in a 15g VST basket. 30 grams out. Ten seconds pre-infusion, then 30-35 seconds timed from first drops after pull. With this recipe, I've obtained a max EY of 18.5%, and more importantly a dull, undifferentiated taste. This morning, I experimented with grinding and then waiting ten minutes to prepare the shot, in order to encourage off-gassing. The result was an EY of 21%, which matches what I've obtained previously from longer rested beans; however, the flavour was still unvaried, although stronger. I have no doubts, however, that a few days from now the same beans will be delivering me wonderful shots. Until then, I'll continue using them for brew coffee.

Matt


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@mathof those EY figures quoted are filtered espresso with coffee tools ?


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> @mathof those EY figures quoted are filtered espresso with coffee tools ?


They are unfiltered espresso with Atago and coffee tools. This combination has been consistent with my taste experience for many coffees over many months, but I wouldn't claim more accuracy than that. I shouldn't have given exact figures; what matters is that they are representative of my experience.

Matt


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

that's a big EY difference by just waiting 10 mins, I could maybe see how grinding helps off gassing, not sure if 10 mins is a material amount of time to have an impact, particularly versus oxidation effect

First i've read about resting post grind having an impact on EY everything else being the same though, and i'm not sure i understand why it should, could you explain pls.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

mathof said:


> They are unfiltered espresso with Atago and coffee tools. This combination has been consistent with my taste experience for many coffees over many months, but I wouldn't claim more accuracy than that. I shouldn't have given exact figures; what matters is that they are representative of my experience.
> 
> Matt


Hi Matt, I think our posts crossed in the ether!

is this something that you see regularly and repeatedly? what's your sample size? I'm aware that the Atago can give a spread of results.


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

I made aother shot in the same manner an hour ago for a visitor who wanted a cappuccino and got the same tds/ey. I'll try it after lunch with no advance grinding and see what happens.

If advance grinding does play a part, I assume it is due to off-gassing of CO2 from the grounds. I've read about this effect, but never tried it before.

Matt


----------



## mathof (Mar 24, 2012)

mathof said:


> I made aother shot in the same manner an hour ago for a visitor who wanted a cappuccino and got the same tds/ey. I'll try it after lunch with no advance grinding and see what happens.


I just pulled a shot with no resting of the coffee after grinding. The EY was about 1/3 the way from yesterday's results to this morning's with the ten-minute rests. The flavour somewhat livelier than yesterday. At this rate, the beans should be fully ready in a day or two more.

Matt


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

christos_geo said:


> Thank you both! Might stick it through the syphon while I wait a whole 5 days .
> 
> Stretching it out to 56 sec for 38g yield? Or was that with PI. Guess being a lighter roast overextracting would be a hard task so should give it a shot. Lucky I ordered a kg.
> 
> Will report back in a few days.


So, I admit I totally underestimated the effect resting has on fresh beans, at least when it comes to espresso brewing.. left Rocko mountain for 9 days post roast as recommended and what a massive difference that made! Sourness replaced by soft acidity and all the fruity and nutty flavours are now making an appearance. And I love the smell, can't stop imagining it as buttered sweetcorn. Strangely though the finca San Fransisco tasted great and balanced even at 3 days post. Guess the amount of resting is very bean dependent.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

It certainly is. The Kenyan we have develops really interestingly over time, for me it's at its best around 3 weeks post roasting.


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

.....which we've never had with anything else. I'd say generally 7-10 days.


----------



## Zeuscup (Apr 25, 2016)

This coffee has some character!

I prefer it as double espresso and..yes the pineapple is surely there.

Well done Foundry:good:


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I've just opened my second bag 4 weeks post roast (1kg of curve lsol in between), it's still very good!


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

These beans seem to last really well. Just had a V60 up'd the dose to 15.5g for 205ml but still sweet and flavoursome even though roasted at the start of August and opened at the mid September point. Fantastic bean


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Just awaiting my first order of this. Can't wait.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I've got ~250g of it left in the freezer which I'm savoring.

I froze it 5.5 weeks ago and had a capa with it this morning, still tasting great.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

Favorite bean in my life so far..shame they no longer sell it :/


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

thesmileyone said:


> Favorite bean in my life so far..shame they no longer sell it :/


Oh boy, you're in for a treat in the next month or so. Tomorrow we take our next delivery of coffee. In amongst other coffee that people will be happy to hear about (Rocko and another Kenyan anyone?), there is a natural Costa Rican which I'm thinking could well be the best coffee we've released so far. Of course there's a long way to go with it but I can't tell you how much the sample blew my mind. All in all, four new coffees will be hitting the webshop in August and every one is just


----------



## jaffro (Oct 6, 2015)

foundrycoffeeroasters.com said:


> Oh boy, you're in for a treat in the next month or so. Tomorrow we take our next delivery of coffee. In amongst other coffee that people will be happy to hear about (Rocko and another Kenyan anyone?), there is a natural Costa Rican which I'm thinking could well be the best coffee we've released so far. Of course there's a long way to go with it but I can't tell you how much the sample blew my mind. All in all, four new coffees will be hitting the webshop in August and every one is just


Keep us updated! That natural Costa Rican you guys did for LSOL last year was one of my favourites I've had


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

jaffro said:


> Keep us updated! That natural Costa Rican you guys did for LSOL last year was one of my favourites I've had


That's good to hear! The new one is good to go, we're just getting the labels sorted so should be on sale by the end of next week with a bit of luck


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

......it's now on the website, along with the new crop Rocko Mountain.


----------

